# IWC or Rolex - which one has better resale value?



## dlohr11

I'm thinking of purchasing an IWC Big Pilot or Rolex BLNR. Would anyone know which one might retain more value of I decide to sell in the future?

Thanks!!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LikeClockWork

if you are buying new, then in general Rolex tends to hold its value very well in comparison to other brands. however, the big pilot is an absolute classic so I expect it to retain well. both are probably similar. if you are buying a watch with the intention of one day reselling it, then definitely just buy used and both will hold their value fine, or even increase in value. IMHO I prefer IWC to Rolex


----------



## Wixo001

I think it depends on what people are used to, for example in my country (Dominican Republic) people love Rolex, you ask about IWC and people say "What?" So I vote for Rolex. I Personally prefer IWC.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OSUMBA2003

Rolex by a country mile.


----------



## Seaswirl

I don't think it's even close. Take a look at DavidSW's site and see how much pre-owned IWCs are going for. There's a Spitfire Chrono for under $6k which retailed for $11k when new. Why? IWC can't seem to resist the temptation to constantly mess with their line up and overprice their watches.The Spitfire listed was discontinued in less 5 years...


----------



## davelemi

Buy gently used and resale won't matter as much. But...Rolex, easily.


----------



## ivanos

Almost every brand except for Patek Philippe has worse resale value than Rolex. If you buy a watch simply based on resale value, then go for Rolex. But bear in mind, Rolex's resale value is in large part supported by a bunch of rich people that know nothing about (mechanical) watches.


----------



## Watchbreath

It's Patek, Panerai, Rolex and Cartier in that order.


ivanos said:


> Almost every brand except for Patek Philippe has worse resale value than Rolex. If you buy a watch simply based on resale value, then go for Rolex. But bear in mind, Rolex's resale value is in large part supported by a bunch of rich people that know nothing about (mechanical) watches.


----------



## wiseMenofGotham

A popular Rolex like the BLNR is the way to go if you plan to sell in the future.


----------



## MarkingTime

Rolex by a long shot.


----------



## ivanos

Watchbreath said:


> It's Patek, Panerai, Rolex and Cartier in that order.


Nope. Not Panerai and Cartier. Some of their models may have good resale value but not in general. In general only Patek and Rolex.


----------



## dantan

I would think that the Rolex would command a better resale value. However, the question that I would like to pose to you is: which Watch would you prefer to wear on a regular basis?


----------



## Watchbreath

When I was selling, spiffs for taking in on trade, 
Patek $300
Panerai - 50
Rolex - 50
Cartier - 50.

Your experience?


ivanos said:


> Nope. Not Panerai and Cartier. Some of their models may have good resale value but not in general. In general only Patek and Rolex.


----------



## ivanos

Watchbreath said:


> When I was selling, spiffs for taking in on trade,
> Patek $300
> Panerai - 50
> Rolex - 50
> Cartier - 50.
> 
> Your experience?


I have no experience on Patek and Cartier so my perception of them are based on the general opinions on the market. I prefer to express the resale value in terms of the proportion (%) of the original purchase price. My experience of Panerai is around 65%-70%. Rolex is 70-80% or higher based on models.


----------



## Alex_TA

No personal experience but it seems to me that Chronograph 3714 and Automatic 7 days are keeping their value pretty well, maybe not like BLNR but not bad either.


----------



## mpalmer

Rolex all the way.


----------



## korneevy

Watchbreath said:


> It's Patek, Panerai, Rolex and Cartier in that order.


Panerai is pretty much a dog of the second hand market for the past 12-16 months, so they nowhere near Rolex. Try a BINB Pam, most of their regular line up can be had for 30-40% off retail as well, so a good indication where the secondary market will be heading for these in years to come. I think their days as a a darling of Asian market are over by a long shot.

Most Cartier, even in precious metals and diamond deco, will perform similarity to PAM - no real horological value there, production numbers a we high, and most of their models are not sought after, let alone re-sold for profit. Not a great performer overall.

I'd say IWC are slightly - but not by much - better than these two, although the the crazy price hikes over past 4-6 years pretty much pushed the brand into the grey market territory, where anything from their regular line up are easily obtainable at 30-35% off without any bargaining. Used market is also tight - expect to lose about 50-60% easily if you use the watch for 1-5 years. At least IWC seemed to realise the reality and began a slow progress of lowering their RRP late last year, hope this will be continued this year, and it will bring some action in secondary market too...

Overall, if you have $10K and want a watch that will retail 80% of its value in next 10 years, you option (unfortunately) is Rolex and rolex only.


----------



## bluefoam

If you don't care much about the watch and plan to sell it on in a short space of time, then go for the Rolex... as many here have testified it has proven popularity and people will think you're cool for owning one... A Rolex is a fine decision.

If you want to buy a watch because you like it and it makes you happy, then chose whatever your heart says... wear it, enjoy it and if you feel you must at some point, then flip it... The second scenario will be much more beneficial/profitable. I never intend to make my money back on anything I purchase, you'll always take some sort of hit. Then again, I buy watches to wear them and I love my watches. I've never sold one, although I did give one away... Having said that, IWC's seem to have a reasonable value on the pre-owned market...


----------



## mato123

Rolex, especially BLNR. There are waiting lists at AD to purchase this model. But I definitely agree with those who advise you to purchase pre-owned if you know you're going to resell it at some point. That way you'll lose very little or maybe you won't lose at all.


----------



## ivanos

korneevy said:


> Panerai is pretty much a dog of the second hand market for the past 12-16 months, so they nowhere near Rolex. Try a BINB Pam, most of their regular line up can be had for 30-40% off retail as well, so a good indication where the secondary market will be heading for these in years to come. I think their days as a a darling of Asian market are over by a long shot.
> 
> Most Cartier, even in precious metals and diamond deco, will perform similarity to PAM - no real horological value there, production numbers a we high, and most of their models are not sought after, let alone re-sold for profit. Not a great performer overall.
> 
> I'd say IWC are slightly - but not by much - better than these two, although the the crazy price hikes over past 4-6 years pretty much pushed the brand into the grey market territory, where anything from their regular line up are easily obtainable at 30-35% off without any bargaining. Used market is also tight - expect to lose about 50-60% easily if you use the watch for 1-5 years. At least IWC seemed to realise the reality and began a slow progress of lowering their RRP late last year, hope this will be continued this year, and it will bring some action in secondary market too...
> 
> Overall, if you have $10K and want a watch that will retail 80% of its value in next 10 years, you option (unfortunately) is Rolex and rolex only.


"I'd say IWC are slightly - but not by much - better than these two, although the the crazy price hikes over past 4-6 years pretty much pushed the brand into the grey market territory, where anything from their regular line up are easily obtainable at 30-35% off without any bargaining."

Same thing would definitely happen to Omega since it changed its marketing and pricing strategy a few years ago.


----------



## mrchan

Without a shadow of a doubt, Rolex hands down anytime


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluefoam

mrchan said:


> Rolex hands down anytime


But the watch should have multiple hand positions that vary according to the time... that's what allows it to show the time... otherwise it's just a wrist band...


----------



## alex-w

Easy- Rolex. BLNR is also very "in vogue" right now and in forseeable future.


----------



## Watchbreath

In or have been in the business?


korneevy said:


> Panerai is pretty much a dog of the second hand market for the past 12-16 months, so they nowhere near Rolex. Try a BINB Pam, most of their regular line up can be had for 30-40% off retail as well, so a good indication where the secondary market will be heading for these in years to come. I think their days as a a darling of Asian market are over by a long shot.
> 
> Most Cartier, even in precious metals and diamond deco, will perform similarity to PAM - no real horological value there, production numbers a we high, and most of their models are not sought after, let alone re-sold for profit. Not a great performer overall.
> 
> I'd say IWC are slightly - but not by much - better than these two, although the the crazy price hikes over past 4-6 years pretty much pushed the brand into the grey market territory, where anything from their regular line up are easily obtainable at 30-35% off without any bargaining. Used market is also tight - expect to lose about 50-60% easily if you use the watch for 1-5 years. At least IWC seemed to realise the reality and began a slow progress of lowering their RRP late last year, hope this will be continued this year, and it will bring some action in secondary market too...
> 
> Overall, if you have $10K and want a watch that will retail 80% of its value in next 10 years, you option (unfortunately) is Rolex and rolex only.


----------



## Jesus

Rolex by a longshot honestly. They just have their name so well established. IWC is a great brand, don't get me wrong. But everyone knows what a Rolex is


----------



## dlohr11

Thanks everyone!!! This information is really helpful. Hope to make my decision soon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K1W1

If you decide on a Big Pilot, go for the 5002 since this is the first model. It has more of a no-frills tool watch design than the later iterations and is a faithful recreation of the original B-Uhr design.

In the long-term, the 5002 should hold its value more than the 5004 or 5009 I think.


----------



## Watchbreath

So Rolex gets 'The 6:30 Award'?


mrchan said:


> Without a shadow of a doubt, Rolex hands down anytime
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K1W1

Further to my post above - given the two watches, I think that the BLNR will hold its value more than the BP. It is also a more wearable and versatile watch!


----------



## Robertus

K1W1 said:


> Further to my post above - given the two watches, I think that the BLNR will hold its value more than the BP. It is also a more wearable and versatile watch!


Question was about holding values. Generally speaking it was not a question that among watches Rolex holds its value quite well. But many forget that the better a watch holds its value the less chance you'll have for bargaining at the AD. So, if you wanna go for a non-Rolex (be it Cartier, IWC, or whatever) you have to go and find a place to have a really special price and from then on your watch has to hold its value compared to the price you've bought for and not to the retail price. Thus the picture might change quite a bit.
If my one and only point was holding values I'd strap some good shares on my wrist...


----------



## jelly jam

On the used market, Rolex holds a high percent of its value, so much that I wonder if it isn't worth the extra money to buy a new one, especially with all the fakes out there. IWC generally does not hold values nearly as well with the exception of the BP. If you hold onto the watch, it will work out in either case. What strikes me is how different the two watches are that you are considering. They are very different on the wrist and in terms of recognition for the non-watch person.


----------



## Watchbreath

A nice IWC - MARK XII does very nicely.


----------



## Christopher Chen

I think resale value is a valid concern but the most important thing is if you like the way it looks and if you are comfortable wearing it often. 

If you don't enjoy wearing it, it's a bad "investment". The only way that a watch is a good investment is if you love it. Better off to buy safe stocks like GE or Hasbro if you want to invest.


----------



## Gunnar_917

BLNR. If you want a BP that may net you a profit get a 5002


----------



## dlohr11

Christopher Chen said:


> I think resale value is a valid concern but the most important thing is if you like the way it looks and if you are comfortable wearing it often.
> 
> If you don't enjoy wearing it, it's a bad "investment". The only way that a watch is a good investment is if you love it. Better off to buy safe stocks like GE or Hasbro if you want to invest.


I know. I'm so indecisive. I'm also thinking Rolex Daytona SS but I don't think the SS comes with Arabic dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WTSP

Watchbreath said:


> In or have been in the business?


Aren't all WUS members watch industry professionals? Why else would anybody spend so much time here.

My vote for value retention goes to Rolex. As for what I actually wear, IWC.


----------



## Bettamacrostoma

ivanos said:


> Almost every brand except for Patek Philippe has worse resale value than Rolex. If you buy a watch simply based on resale value, then go for Rolex. But bear in mind, *Rolex's resale value is in large part supported by a bunch of rich people that know nothing about (mechanical) watches*.


You seems to have issues with Rich People who luvs Rolex??
Why is that so?? Haha!!


----------



## Bettamacrostoma

If resell value is your concern, you may want to buy a used IWC.
They are pretty affordable.
Just my personal opinion..


----------



## cb1111

Christopher Chen said:


> I think resale value is a valid concern but the most important thing is if you like the way it looks and if you are comfortable wearing it often.
> 
> If you don't enjoy wearing it, it's a bad "investment". The only way that a watch is a good investment is if you love it. Better off to buy safe stocks like GE or Hasbro if you want to invest.


Actually, I think that resale value should e of little o n concern. If you are buying a watch for resale then you are buying it for the wrong reason.

I have several watches that have gone up in value. I also have a few that were quite expensive that are worth a fraction of what I paid. I don't mind because I like them and would most likely buy them again.

Which watch does the OP like the most? That's what he should buy - and if that happens to be "$12000 retail, 95 cents on your wrist" Stauer then that is fine too.

If he is looking only for resale value then Rolex.


----------



## Watchbreath

There are a few of us here that have spent some time behind the counter.


WTSP said:


> Aren't all WUS members watch industry professionals? Why else would anybody spend so much time here.
> 
> My vote for value retention goes to Rolex. As for what I actually wear, IWC.


----------



## ivanos

Bettamacrostoma said:


> You seems to have issues with Rich People who luvs Rolex??
> Why is that so?? Haha!!


You seem to have bias to think that I have issues with rich people who luvs Rolex? 
Why is that so?? Haha!!

Actually I don't necessarily have issue with rich people who luvs Rolex. Read my post more closely. My main point is rich people that know nothing about (mechanical) watches. I don't actually have 'issues' with them too, though. I simply stated my understanding of why Rolex has better resale value.


----------



## IveBeenMoved

Definitely Rolex for resale value. An IWC will depreciate at least 30% the moment you walk out of the dealer's shop with the watch. Whereas with Rolex the depreciation would only be about 15%.

Of course if you time your purchase well and can somehow negotiate a good deal, you could find yourself ahead. As an example, a pre-owned Rolex Explorer II now sells at a higher price on the second hand market than the price I paid for the same watch brand new three years ago. So, I am ahead.

I'm also ahead for my JLC MUT Moon. That watch is as rare as hen's teeth on the second hand market. The brand new dealer price is now almost 50% higher than the price I paid for mine brand new. But I did manage to negotiate a very good price with the dealer at the time.

I can't say the same for my IWC Fliegerchrono. I noticed that two years after purchasing mine, there were pre-owned versions in near mint quality selling at ~35%-40% less than the original list price. In recent years I have noticed second hand prices have flat lined and in fact have moved up slightly. So, as a comparison of IWC against Rolex, my experience is that I am down on the IWC and up on the Rolex.

Nevertheless the IWC Fliegerchrono is a handsome watch and I wear it more often than my Rolex. IMHO, IWC have the most aesthetically attractive pilot watches. Retained value isn't everything and I was aware of IWC's bigger depreciation hit before I purchased.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Navy Sailor

Get the BLNR and a Big Pilot. You'll never need another watch and you'll be so in love you'll never want to sell.


----------



## dlohr11

Navy Sailor said:


> Get the BLNR and a Big Pilot. You'll never need another watch and you'll be so in love you'll never want to sell.


Want to give me 10k...JK?! I wish I could get both!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navy Sailor

I feel you bro. I got the smaller pilot and the older GMT to save a bit. I'll always keep my older GMT but I'm thinking about trading my pilot+cash for a big pilot. Hard decision.


----------



## Crate410

OSUMBA2003 said:


> Rolex by a country mile.


Yep. What he said.

Look for a rolex AD that will give you 20% off. Your depreciation will be in the 0-10% range then.


----------



## Watchbreath

Depending on location, that's gonna take a heap of lookin.


Crate410 said:


> Yep. What he said.
> 
> Look for a rolex AD that will give you 20% off. Your depreciation will be in the 0-10% range then.


----------



## korneevy

Crate410 said:


> Yep. What he said.
> 
> Look for a rolex AD that will give you 20% off. Your depreciation will be in the 0-10% range then.


Never heard (lately) of an AD with Sub discount - more like you'll have to top up to get in front of the line as there is a wait list for these pretty much anywhere in the world.


----------



## vintage_collectionneurs

IWC does not do well in terms of value retention. Vintage IWCs are getting totally whacked in terms of their resale value.


----------



## Watchbreath

Maybe with the exception of the Mark XII.


PaulQin said:


> IWC does not do well in terms of value retention. Vintage IWCs are getting totally whacked in terms of their resale value.


----------



## upupa epops

Or the Mark XII and XV... Heck even the XVI is hard to find and it's not like they're going for nothing as you'd expect from that post.


----------



## ArtofAlmost

IWC!


----------



## Maiden

Rolex for sure.


----------



## flame2000

Definitely Rolex.


----------



## stubvintage

rolex hands down


----------



## dlohr11

Watchbreath said:


> Depending on location, that's gonna take a heap of lookin.


Any idea on a typical discount on a Rolex? I'm assuming it varies from model to model.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchbreath

For a non-established customer, you might get tax.


----------



## watchman25

I would go with Rolex on this one as Iwc is for more refined tastes


----------



## Martinsc6

Always bet on Rolex; but that's not really the purpose of watches. Go for the watch you want but you may want to look for a reputable dealer online, gently used, or grey market so the initial value hit is already taken or softened with IWC.


----------



## JoaquinMex

Just for resale (dollars recovered) there is no question Rolex. Now...I wear a Portugieser 7day for work and very often someone asks "wow, what watch is that?" Not good for resale....but feels good and not planning to sell.


----------



## cufflinkcraze

Resale definitely Rolex. Desirability definitely Rolex. Quality definitely Rolex. Which one to get , get both..


----------



## Essthetix

This question needs no asking. Here's your explanation:


----------



## Melnouwen

Rolex for resale; IWC looks more attractive imo. But the fact you are asking means you are better off getting Rolex.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cottonlume

Rolex hands down


----------



## BrazenC5

As someone else mentioned buy lightly used...if I was in the market, trusted seller...seems like a good price, full box and papers...then don't need to worry about the depreciation.

http://forums.timezone.com/index.php?t=tree&goto=7339012&rid=0#msg_7339012

Sent from my Galaxy S6 using Tapatalk


----------



## dlohr11

I pulled the trigger on the GMT master ii, but I liked the two tone!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaroniusl

In terms of resale value, not many brands come close to Rolex.


----------



## Ray Wong

Not even close. Rlx

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony N

Rolex for sure. If you get an almost new Rolex at a good price, chances are you can resell in a few years for at least what you paid for it. That is for stainless steel of course.


----------



## Dave A

Churning out 3/4 of a million pieces per anum does beg the question "how long until saturation drives Rolex prices down"?
With IWC producing 25% of that amount, I can see the tables turning as times and trends change.

Not that it matters to me as I wear what I like ... and I just don't like Rolex!


----------



## WTSP

Dave A said:


> Churning out 3/4 of a million pieces per anum does beg the question "how long until saturation drives Rolex prices down"?
> With IWC producing 25% of that amount, I can see the tables turning as times and trends change.
> 
> Not that it matters to me as I wear what I like ... and I just don't like Rolex!


For that to happen the average watch buyer would have to value and desire IWC more than Rolex. Both are just meeting demand at the current levels. I believe there truly are at least four times more people (based on the production volumes in your post, but probably much more) looking to wear a Rolex than an IWC.


----------



## Tony N

Dave A said:


> Churning out 3/4 of a million pieces per anum does beg the question "how long until saturation drives Rolex prices down"?
> With IWC producing 25% of that amount, I can see the tables turning as times and trends change.
> 
> Not that it matters to me as I wear what I like ... and I just don't like Rolex!


Does IWC produce and sell close to 200,000 units per year?

There were days some years ago, that IWC could be had at 40% off, from authorized dealers. If you bought in those days, and want to sell now, probably you could get your money back, maybe a little more. At today's prices, no way can IWC compete with ROlex in terms of re-sale.


----------



## Matt C

dlohr11 said:


> I pulled the trigger on the GMT master ii, but I liked the two tone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats, this is a beautiful piece and should hold its value very well!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave A

Tony N said:


> Does IWC produce and sell close to 200,000 units per year?
> 
> There were days some years ago, that IWC could be had at 40% off, from authorized dealers. If you bought in those days, and want to sell now, probably you could get your money back, maybe a little more. At today's prices, no way can IWC compete with ROlex in terms of re-sale.


I did say as times and trends change!

When anything becomes too popular & mainstream, people start to shy away.


----------



## toddster

Kind of an interesting story, when I bought my Exp 2 I was with with friends who were seasoned collectors/afficianados, and world travelers. I was just starting my "watch adventure" and was not sure I wanted to take the plunge on a used Rolex. My friends input to me as I was trying to decide to buy/not to buy was, "You can be anywhere in the world, stuck without money or a way home, and that Rolex on your wrist will get you a plane ticket back to th USA". I bought that watch right then and there. Not everyone will be in that boat, and I haven't either, but I think we all get the point of that story.


----------



## dantan

I am looking to sell off some of my Watches, and based on a couple of queries, resale of my Rolex's are a lot better than my IWC.

The Rolex Submariner is King, though.


----------



## soaking.fused

Older thread, same answer. Rolex.


----------



## vsp3c

do you guys think there is any brand that could top rolex in resale? unless you're mentioning pp, ap, vc, or als, i can't think of any.


----------



## mav

vsp3c said:


> do you guys think there is any brand that could top rolex in resale? unless you're mentioning pp, ap, vc, or als, i can't think of any.


Nope, and you're correct.


----------



## Drogo

vsp3c said:


> do you guys think there is any brand that could top rolex in resale? unless you're mentioning pp, ap, vc, or als, i can't think of any.


There won't be any in a long while because everybody wants one or more, it's easy to flip or sell and for this reason every collection needs a Rolex.


----------

